# itzDirty Special



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a howler that I started building last night. He wanted a howler like the one I recently built for Prairie Wolf. The horn I had in stock wasn't EXACTLY like Prairiewolf's, but make no mistake, it is a real coyote calling machine. Most men who call coyotes do not understand that coyotes will often approach the howls of a stranger in their territory. This howler is very loud, and sounds very real. The puppy squeals that this howler can produce are also very realistic. Puppy distress sounds are really another prey distress to the ears of coyotes and other predators, so the sound works well all year around. Puppy squeals are a double whammy at this time of the year because the sound triggers protective instinct of dominant Mom and Pop coyote.



























I will record a sound file or two a bit later and post them here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! That's another nice piece of work Sir. Beautiful horn too !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are three recordings that I just now made with the itzDirty Special.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich, and your right on this is a good time to howl and use pup distress. Keep it simple and you will be surprised. Congrats Rick on your new howler, I pitty the wife and anyone in the household for a little while. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL my wife has gotten use to me. It is my my neighbors that think I am nuts! Thanks Rich. It looks and sounds amazing. I am very excited. October can not get here soon enough!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich, looks very, very nice and real familar.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job sir ! I was just driving my lab crazy with the pup distress sound. Pretty funny.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more fine work.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> As usual......beautiful work!!!


--------------------------------------------
Stonegod,
I left a little bit of Skoal snuff stain under the reed of itzDiry's call, but don't tell him.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*Now you got me checking mine! LOL*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It better be Straight Skoal Rich! Tobacco Flavored tobacco for me please. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I got my call yesterday! The sound is awesome, the look is great, and the volume is high! Thanks Rich. I can not wait to get out this year. As Ed (prairiewold) said. If you don't have one of Rich's horn howlers..... you are missing out.


----------

